
Show HN: Torchpad – The simplest way to make a wiki - bclee
http://www.torchpad.com/
======
Quiark
The landing page is pretty, but can't try without signup, walking away...

~~~
tonilin
Sorry, we are developing the demo editor.

But you can see the example wiki site here:

[http://markdown.torchpad.com/](http://markdown.torchpad.com/)

~~~
prawn
You should add some screenshots so people can at least see what you're trying
to sell. That's one of the first things I look for with anything like this so
I can get a feel for what's being offered.

Otherwise maybe it's prematurely on HN if you wanted to get best value for
hitting the front page?

~~~
mercurial
Definitely needs screenshots. It's nice to say that you can "manage your pages
clearly in tree structure" but I'd like to see what it looks like without
trying.

Also, it definitely needs an "About" page. Who are you people?

------
imurray
When I'm forced to put things into wikis or content management systems, I
usually edit text in my favourite text editor (via the "It's all Text"
extension or similar). Unfortunately the javascript-based editor in this wiki
is too clever for that extension to work. Fortunately a dance involving
_Ctrl-a, Ctrl-c, edit elsewhere and copy back, and Ctrl-v_ does work. So I
guess I wouldn't find it too annoying if I had to use this thing :-). Direct
access to the git repository would be nice though.

~~~
crashandburn4
You're right, same with edit-with-emacs on chrome. Shame, the editor looks
nice but I definitely wouldn't want to give up my own editor functions for it.

------
64mb
Demo account: demo@example.com / Pass: torchpad

~~~
bclee
wow, thank you so much :)

------
nomedeplume
i loved pbwiki until it became pbworks. man that was great. now pbworks is
like a $1500 minimum commitment...

i understand that they had to pivot, but bleh.. i hate confluence, the most
credible alternative.

can't use you guys because

1) no data export

2) no pricing information (I don't want a "free" product, I want to pay.)

3) no privacy policy / terms

4) no social proof of credibility (this is probably more important than any of
the above)

~~~
tonilin
Torchpad is based on Git, so it will support git clone in the future.

Torchpad is free, but for some advanced features (like custom domain) need to
upgrade to premium member.

We are working on 3 and 4 now.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
nicpottier
Nice MVP. I like the idea of using git behind it, that is novel and makes
'owning' the data easy. Could be the killer feature.

Other comments: \- what is with the speckled grey textured background? Oy, are
we back in 1997? Terrible!

\- if I actually used this, I'd want to brand the page a bit to make it look
how I want, I didn't see any template to edit.

\- multiple owners and having users there is very cool, as is logging in via
github. (and automatically claiming the subdomain off the github user)

Anyways, keep it up, I think there is demand for a reasonably priced wiki for
sure.

~~~
jamessb
The idea of a wiki using a Git back-end is certainly not novel:

Gollum: [https://github.com/gollum/gollum](https://github.com/gollum/gollum)

Gitit:
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/gitit-0.1.1](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/gitit-0.1.1)

Git-wiki: [https://github.com/sr/git-wiki](https://github.com/sr/git-wiki)

WiGit: [http://el-tramo.be/wigit/](http://el-tramo.be/wigit/)

etc.

------
robbiep
_Torchpad is based on Git. You can track any changes. In the future, Torchpad
allows you to download the git repository for backup._

It's either in the future or it's in the present. I know it's marketing speak
but if you want to appeal to the large number of people who are pedants of the
English language it would be better to use one tense throughout

Otherwise, nice concept! Look forward to taking it for a test run

~~~
mercurial
Judging from the front page, I don't think English is the native language of
the developers.

------
michaelmior
Really like the syntax highlighting in the Markdown editor! Is this an open
source lib, or something custom?

~~~
tonilin
Hello, It's an open source lib called
[http://codemirror.net/](http://codemirror.net/)

But we add a lot of custom features on it.

------
yeukhon
When I do the search I see "✓" in the query string.

[http://www.torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/demo/search?utf8=%E2...](http://www.torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/demo/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=hello)

That's my first time ever see such in query string!

~~~
bclee
We add the utf8 param to prevent from Internet Explorer bug.

~~~
yeukhon
Any reason why you have to add utf-8 param? This is interesting, especially
the check mark - that's actually my first (or number zero) question :)

------
starf
renamed the account, made a new page, tried to publish: Failed to load
resource: the server responded with a status of 400 (Bad Request)
[http://torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/cikplanner/pages/change_...](http://torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/cikplanner/pages/change_status/Ontwikkeling+en+Ondersteuning)
PATCH
[http://torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/cikplanner/pages/change_...](http://torchpad.com/workspace/wikis/cikplanner/pages/change_status/Ontwikkeling+en+Ondersteuning)
400 (Bad Request) workspace-ae3672136b7c324f491a92f2d662ce00.js:3

------
dynjo
Also try [http://slimwiki.com](http://slimwiki.com)

~~~
akkartik
What's the export format, do you know?

~~~
dynjo
We are currently building the export functionality, what would you like? :-)

------
legna
Thanks for great product. this is exactly what i've been looking for. but when
i use chinese or korean words, last character always disappear. maybe you
didnt consider 2-byte words. check it, plz

------
lclemente
Do you plan on offering self-hosted setups in the future?

~~~
bclee
We don't have the plan for it.

But will support https in the near future.

~~~
TTPrograms
This or git clone + open source is pretty critical. I want to recommend this
to my company, but I can't rely on the longevity of a fresh-out-the-gate
startup for storing crucial enterprise knowledge.

------
mplewis
Do you guys have a repo? I'd like to see how this works first. I need to know
more about the permissions system, specifically.

~~~
bclee
It isn't open source. But we will consider for it in the future :)

~~~
crashandburn4
That's a +1 from me, I'd love an open-source version for self-hosting. I'd
additionally be happy to pay for the "licence to self host" or something silly
like that as long as I can see the code somehow (which is a big deal for me).

------
khaki54
Why do I have to sign up to see anything? Please refer to the earlier "stop
punishing your users" post

------
drcongo
Nice work. I can see myself using this once you have https switched on.

------
thumma19
Great Product. Been looking for something like this in long time.

------
holoiii
Heads up, your footer on the signup page looks wonky

------
ch8908
Pretty cool!, landing page is so amazing <3

------
jphallain
No demo link on the website. - No Sign Up.

~~~
tonilin
Try the demo account: demo@example.com / Pass: torchpad

------
tonilin
Torchpad now supports HTTPS!

------
unlimitedlife
Really Goooooood!!

------
ymow
great

